# Printer supplies



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi again,
How easy is it to get printer cartridges in Portugal, are the brands there the same as we would buy UK? Don't want to buy a printer and then find it's going to cost a fortune for the cartridges.
Also, how do the prices of computers and printers in Portugal compare to the UK?
I have found a few sites that deliver so that's always an option but not sure what delivery costs would be like.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Last week Fred went to Worten in Coimbra and he got himself an Epson printer for only 34€ and i have seen in the Jumbo over the road from Leyroy Merlin their is a place to get printer cartridges refilled.

The printer Fred got is one of those multi devise things that also scan and print.

Krystyna


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for this. We could maybe wait until get over there then. I have to keep reminding myself that we're not going to the back of beyond! I expect it will be something really random that I hadn't even considered that I end up struggling to find in Portugal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There may well be things you struggle to find or find at the right price here but there's not much you can't buy online.

Actually, thinking about it, I'm surprised the site owners here don't have an affiliate with ebay and amazon because I'm sure if they did, forum members would happily do their online shopping with those sites from here.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Printer ink either originals or re-manufactured and refill companies all over the place, although I find cheaper in UK and tend to use as a top up when I'm placing an Amazon order to get over £25 free P&P.
With sales on in UK probably good deals on printers and branded products guarantees valid here.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

One thing that was not mentioned in the replies about computers is that any computer you buy here will be in the Portuguese language and keyboard to suit.
Therefore if you want an English speaking computer so to speak you will need to buy in the UK.
You can download language packs from Microsoft free of charge but if you don't speak or read Portuguese you will struggle.
I have 5 computers all UK. I have tried to help a Portuguese friend with his and struggle as I don't speak Portuguese and he doesn't speak English but somehow we manage to sort it out but it take twice a long...lol
Cartridges you can buy for most top brands here although a little more expensive.

I have a colour laser printer here as well as an inkjet. The toner cartridges are £146 each and you need 4 one for each colour UK price. I get 8000 prints out of each as against 350 out of the inkjet. Toooooo expensive to buy here.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

As someone who has worked in IT I can tell you that I've seen plenty of inkjet printers destroyed as a result of people using cheap cartridge refills...


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have an Epson RX 520 and use generic cartridges ordered on line from 999 Inks in UK. They are very reliable (supplier and cartridges) and they deliver second class by post arriving in about 5 days.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I think I will buy the printer here but it will be a cheaper brand, so maybe stock up on a few cartridges too.
I hadn't thought about a computer being in Portuguese if I buy it there so might consider a new laptop before we move as well.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Plenty of deals around with Windows 8 making 7 a bit obsolete


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

If you buy a computer here in Portugal and it has windows on it then it will be a Portuguese version that's been instaled. Microsoft will then sell you the change you need to make to get the Portuguese windows changed to the English version. My Fred tried to change the Portuguese windows on a machine for Santanita a fellow forum member but without paying their is no free way to do it.

Fred and i both use Linux and have done for many years and it's so easy to change the language setting even i can do that. 

Krystyna


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Windows language packs are a free download. Linux may be charged.... I don't know


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

Maybe since Fred tried to change the language on a windows machine he couldn't do it as their was a charge but of cause that may have changed in the last two years. 

As regards Linux i got Fred to try it after reading everything is free and he is now as big a fan as i am.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whether their free or even available depends which version of XP, Vista or 7 you've got, one problem with Portuguese computers theirs lots of non genuine OS's around


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

how do they work? Do I just bring over a thumb drive with my Solidworks file on it? how big can the part be? Also what material am I supposed to make my part for the free printers?


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

chloeeliabeth said:


> how do they work? Do I just bring over a thumb drive with my Solidworks file on it? how big can the part be? Also what material am I supposed to make my part for the free printers?


no response


----------

